# Autoradio instalado en casa, ideas para que guarde la memoria ?



## Josamv (Mar 18, 2012)

Hola 

Bueno comento el caso, Me hace falta una Autoradio cd Mp3 Pioneer conectada a una fuente de pc, con unos altavoces...

La cuestión es que esta todo conectado perfectamente y ahora me falta hacer algo para que cuando apague la corriente ( fuente ) o la desenchufe de la pared. Dicha radio no pierda la configuración, primero pensé en meter un condensador potente en el cable que iría a la bateria, luego me surgió la idea de poner una pequeña batería, Pero me estoy liando un poco y no se como sacar este problema adelante....


Me interesaría que durase la memoria al menos 2 o 3 dias sin enchufar a la red, si puede ser mas mejor... 


Que me aconsejáis???


Muchas gracias por la ayuda


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 18, 2012)

Alimenta la memoria de la radio con una batería de 9V y 2 diodos, uno hacia los 12V de la fuente y el otro hacia los 9V de la batería. 
De esta forma la batería solo trabaja cuando la fuente se apaga.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 18, 2012)

Toda la vida se usó la batería que te dice Fogonazo , alguna vez nos pasó que la batería duraba muuuuuy poco y le pusimos una recargable alimentada con un zener en serie de 4 V , más los dos 1N4148.

Si es una ATX , esas tienen una salida de 5 V aún apagadas , habría que probar si eso le alcanza pàra mantener la memoria.

Saludos !


----------



## Josamv (Mar 18, 2012)

Si puedo ver si con los 5 v me vale...pero el problema es cuando desconecto de la corriente, por ejemplo para llevar a otro sitio....entonces pierdo toda la memoria.... Tengo que ver como hacerlo... 

me van a dar una bateria de 12 voltios y 1 amperio.... a ver si con eso lo soluciono,,,,

que opinais....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 18, 2012)

Si , te sobra 

 Releé lo que te puso Fogonazo sobre los dos díodos


----------



## Josamv (Mar 18, 2012)

Hola, sería este el esquema?

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/401/dibujoco.png

También quiero saber si puedo usar unos 1N4007 que tengo por aquí.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 18, 2012)

*Algo así :*

​


----------



## Josamv (Mar 18, 2012)

Con el esquema que me has puesto no cargaría la batería. y la bateria que quiero poner es regable...
El D1 creo que no tendría que estar así, Como yo lo he puesto no estaría bien? para que entre corriente de 12v a la radio y los dos diodos eviten descargarse la batería....

Ademas de que cuando corte la fuente del PC la radio se apagaría y se quedaría usando la batería como fuente de alimentación para la memoria y esos diodos evitando que se descargue hacia la fuente de PC....


saludos y decirme si no esta bien, puedo estar totalmente confundido....


----------



## Josamv (Mar 23, 2012)

Hola

Me podeis comentar si esta bien lo que dije? 

saludoss y gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 23, 2012)

Para recargar la batería está bien como vos lo pusiste 

Saludos !


----------



## Josefe17 (Mar 23, 2012)

A mí me pasaba algo así, pero prefiero ponerle una bate de 7 Ah, ya que muestra la hora, y el tiempo sin alimentarse pueden ser meses. Aproveché la fuente de un equipo de TRAC, pero modificada. Me queda acabarlo y pillarme la bate.


----------



## rodrasastur (Mar 5, 2014)

Hola a todos;

Estoy enfrascado en un proyecto igual a este y tengo el mismo problema (se me van las emisoras y la configuración memorizadas cada vez que desconecto el equipo de la corriente eléctrica.)

He visto el pequeño diagrama que publico Fogonazo en este foro, pero tengo una pregunta "muy básica"... ¿Cual es el positivo y el negativo de la fuente (batería) de 9V en el dibujo? (no me vayan a responder que el positivo es el que tiene un "+" en la pila ó cosas similares, mi conocimiento de electrónica es limitado, pero no a un nivel tan básico, jajajaja )

Saludos a todos! 

Ah, les dejo el link para que vean el resultado de mi proyecto en Youtube hasta ahora... quise montar fotos en este foro o directamente el link, pero no me lo permite hasta no tener cinco mensaje acumulados 

Por si les interesa!


----------



## rodrasastur (Mar 7, 2014)

Efectivamente apliqué la solución indicada por Fogonazo  utilizando los mismos diodos rectificadores indicados en su pequeño diagrama pero con una batería de 9V y funciona perfectamente!!! El equipo ya no pierde la configuración mientras está desconectado.  

Falta ver cuanto tiempo dura la batería... ya les dejaré saber en cuanto se agote, por lo pronto ya van 24 horas y sin problemas. 

Muchísimas gracias a todos y saludos!!!


----------



## rodrasastur (Mar 13, 2014)

rodrasastur dijo:


> Efectivamente apliqué la solución indicada por Fogonazo  utilizando los mismos diodos rectificadores indicados en su pequeño diagrama pero con una batería de 9V y funciona perfectamente!!! El equipo ya no pierde la configuración mientras está desconectado.
> 
> Falta ver cuanto tiempo dura la batería... ya les dejaré saber en cuanto se agote, por lo pronto ya van 24 horas y sin problemas.
> 
> Muchísimas gracias a todos y saludos!!!



Update: como lo prometido es deuda aquí les dejo la actualización... la batería rectangular de 9V (estandard) falleció hoy en la mañana, QEPD! , duró exactamente seis días hno:

Probaré con una batería recargable a ver que tal me va... pero el principal cometido, que era mantener la memoria del autoestereo, ya está logrado! 

PD: El domingo pasado hicimos una parrillita (asado ó Bbq) y "Wally" (así bautizamos al equipito) se comportó decentemente .... solo se notaba la falta de una fuente de poder más potente cuando subíamos el volúmen a niveles que sobrepasaban los 3/4 del dial, pero con eso ya era más que suficiente... en el futuro pensaré como conseguir otra fuente de poder con más potencia, pero por ahora la que tiene es suficiente!

Saludos!!!


----------



## Alfgu (Abr 1, 2018)

Buenas tardes, he instalado en casa una radio de coche con una fuente en un cajón de madera, el problema, ya que la muevo de un sitio a otro, cuando desenchufo pierdo todas las emisoras, hasta ahí todo comprensible, lo que queria saber es si con una batería recargable de 12 V con cargador con corte de carga, es decir, en el cable de memoria de la radio, poner el cargador y batería, de ahí que vaya a la radio y así conservar las emisoras durante un tiempo, de momento el cargador con corte de carga y la batería si se instalarlo sin problema, la duda es si tengo que poner algo mas como diodos desde el cable de alimentacion derivando al "invento" ya que el de memoria y alimentacion los tengo juntos en la misma ficha de empalme.
La batería sería de 1A y la fuente, un transformador rectificado de 12V 5A.
P.D: He visto otro post con una duda identica, escrita hace tiempo, pero no me queda muy claro ese sistema.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 1, 2018)

Mmmm me suena que algunos había que se les ponía una pila de 9V.

De todos modos un autoradio tiene como media docena de positivos cada uno con una función. yo diría que hay uno para eso concretamente.


----------



## capitanp (Abr 1, 2018)

Nada que no se pueda hacer con una bateria de 9V un diodo y un relay.
ten en cuenta que cuando este sin alimentación de la fuente principal solo el cable rojo podra recibir tension de la bateria de 9v si la recibiera el rojo y el amarillo podrías encender el radio y descargar inmediatamente la batería de 9v


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 1, 2018)

También se puede hacer con una batería de 9V 1 o 2 diodos sin relee.

Solo es cuestión de identificar el cable que "sostiene" la memoria, alimentarlo mediante el diodo y la batería.

Un diodo permite el paso de tensión de la batería a la memoria estando desconectada la radio, el otro diodo alimenta la memoria estado conectada la radio.
Creo recordar que este segundo diodo *NO *es indispensable, habrá que probar.


----------



## Alfgu (Abr 1, 2018)

Los dos cables los tengo identificados mas que de sobra, los tengo siempre juntos porque cuando lo dejo enchufado a veces dias en el mismo sitio, pues asi no pierdo la memoria de la emisora que grabé en ese momento, pero al desenchufarlo de la red, pues pierdo todo lo guardado.



Scooter dijo:


> De todos modos un autoradio tiene como media docena de positivos cada uno con una función. yo diría que hay uno para eso concretamente.


Si, no te lo niego, quitando las radios analógicas de ruleta, allá finales de los 80's y hasta mediados de los 90's las primeras radios digitales llevaban una pila que guardaba la memoria, ya que eran extraibles enteras, pero luego a mediados de los 90's, solo se quitaban las carátulas y siguen con ese mismo mecanismo hoy en dia, lo cual, al estar conectados constantemente a la bateria del coche, prescindieron de ese sistema de alimentacion de memoria (si no recuerdo mal de alguna que he reparado, llevan una pila de 3 Voltios de boton integrada en el circuito). La que tengo es de mediados-finales de los 90's, un cassette Kenwood de sistema moderno de caratula extraible que ya se alimenta directamente de la bateria del coche.
-En lo de descarga de la bateria, no habria problema en cuanto ponga la batería separaría el cable de alimentacion y memoria, voi ha probarlo con la bateria de 9 voltios y el diodo, a ver que tal como me aconsejais.
Gracias.


----------



## marcelo2112 (Abr 6, 2018)

PAra evitar un consumo excesivo de la pila de 9v, no se podra  poner una pila de 3v directamente en la pata de la memoria flash?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 6, 2018)

Recuerdo que tenía una extraible a la cual la batería de 9V le duraba sólo tres o cuatro dias . . .


----------



## pandacba (Abr 6, 2018)

En este caso la pila solo trabajara cuando la desconecte, mientras esta enchufado la pila queda off
y  como bien dijeron no hace falta para nada un relay, también se puede poner una pila de 12V como la de las alarmas, duran más que una bateria de 9V o esta otra


----------



## Emis (Abr 6, 2018)

Habría que ver cuál es el autoradio y que cable alimenta constantemente y cual le da la orden de encender

Si es de los viejos ya traían la batería de 9 para no perder la memoria, los nuevos se alimentan con +B o batería constante y acc para que encienda

La idea de la pila de 12v o 9v más el diodo está bien


----------



## pandacba (Abr 6, 2018)

Se ve que no leíste todo el tema, dice claramente que lo tiene bien identificado en el mismo comienzo del post #5


----------



## Emis (Abr 6, 2018)

Lamento que mi memoria no funcione correctamente, entonces al cable de memoria le llegará el voltaje de fuente con un diodo y la batería de 12 o 9v también con un diodo


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 7, 2018)

Si uno desea hacer prolijo pude colocar una batería recargable.
Mediante una resistencia se mantiene en carga con una corriente de "Flote" mientras el estéreo se encuentra conectado.
Mediante un diodo se evita que la batería se descargue por donde no debe cuando se desconecta el estéreo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 7, 2018)

Hola a todos , generalmente los Autorradios tienem un hilo aparte en lo chicote de hilos que sirve ezactamente para alimentar las memorias de canales AM/FM cuando la llave de encendido es desconectada , portanto hay que buscarlo.
Ese hilo es conectado directamente a la Bateria del coche por meo de un fusible de bajissima curriente armado en el.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 7, 2018)

Jamás confesaré que a las baterías comunes  de 9V , esas rojas de Everready , les ponía un 1N4148 y una resistencia de 50kOhm desde los 12 V , duraban un montón


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 7, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Jamás confesaré que a las baterías comunes  de 9V , esas rojas de Everready , les ponía un 1N4148 y una resistencia de 50kOhm desde los 12 V , duraban un montón


A mi me prohibieron detalles, pero no empleaba un 1N4148, usaba un 4001 o similar, las baterías de 9V no recargables terminan siendo bastante recargables


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 7, 2018)

[El 1N911 servía de fusible si necesario  ]


----------



## Alain (May 11, 2018)

Buenas.

Tengo una radio de coche conectada a una fuente de alimentacion de pc y todo funciona genial pero al apagar la fuente, las emisoras de radio guardadas se pierden y vuelven la de origen.

He pensado poner una mini bateria de 12v o una pila de 12v pero no se por donde empezar. He visto algunos videos por internet pero no me termino de aclarar.

Tengo puenteados el cable positivo y el de la llave de encendido del coche y conectado a una salida amarilla de la fuente y el cable negro con uno negro.

La idea es poner una bateria que mantenga el minimo de corriente/amperaje para que la radio no pierda las emisoras y que cuando se enchufe la fuente de alimentacion se recargue.

Es posible?
Es facil?
Como deberia hacerlo?

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 11, 2018)

Ya que es una fuente de PC , yo probaría con los 5V del Stand-by


----------



## pandacba (May 11, 2018)

De esos dos cables que has puenteado el más fino es el que mantiene la memoria ponlo   a los 5V de la PC (si es de las que mantienen 5V en stand-by) como te dice Due


----------



## Alain (May 11, 2018)

Acabo de probarlo y con la fuente apagada del interruptor pero enchufada a la red, no hay ningun cable que me de corriente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 11, 2018)

Es AT o ATX ?


----------



## Alain (May 11, 2018)

ATX


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 11, 2018)

Adentro seguro tiene los 5 V del Stand By , por eso enciende juntando el verde con el negro.

Primero probá con un cargador de celular a ver si  mantiene. Ojo , verificá la polaridad !


----------



## pandacba (May 11, 2018)

Una pregunta como la encendes y la apagas a la fuente?


----------



## Alain (May 11, 2018)

SOLUCIONADO!!!
A ver si me explico....

el amarillo del fusible de la radio (ponia memory backup) lo he conectado al morado que es el stanby.
el rojo de la radio (es el del contacto del coche) a un amarillo de la fuente de 12v
el negro con un negro cualquiera.

He abierto la fuente, he quitado los cable del interruptor de encendido de la fuente y los he unido directamente para poder tener los 5v del stanby.
He cogido el verde y un negro (estos tienen que estar unidos para que la fuente funcione) y los he soldado al interruptor de la fuente (donde había quitado y puenteado los otros).

Y funciona!! y sobre todo ni me he electrocutado ni ha explotado nada!!!

Ahora el interruptor sirve para encender y apagar la radio pero si quiero apagar completamente la fuente tengo que desenchufarla de la red.

Muchas gracias a las pistas, consejos y comentarios!!!

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 11, 2018

Lo vuelvo a montar todo y subo una fotitos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 11, 2018)

Bien !  La haz captado super bién !


----------



## Alain (May 11, 2018)

Vale, funciona pero con matices y necesito otra vez ayuda....

Con lo que he escrito antes, la radio enciende y guarda canales peeerooo no se escucha. He cambiado el morado de 5v por un amarillo de 12v y si que se oye. Se ve que no le llega por el cable amarillo de la radio (El del fusible) suficiente voltaje. 

He unido el cable morado del stanby de 5v con un naranja de 3,40v para probar pero la fuente no se enciende.

Ideas...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 11, 2018)

Poné un díodo Schottky del morado de la fuente al amarillo (memory backup)

Y otro de amarillo 12 V  a amarillo  (memory backup)


----------



## Alain (May 11, 2018)

Dame por favor mas datos concretos del diodo que yo no entiendo y tengo que buscar por alguna tienda.  Mil gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 11, 2018)

*1n5819 *


----------



## Alain (May 11, 2018)

Gracias. Mañana ire a comprarlos y te cuento.


----------



## Alain (May 12, 2018)

Funciona!! Ha ido genial el diodo. Ya lo hace todo y se oye.
Para la versión 3.0 quizás lo ponga una pila (probare para encontrar el voltaje mínimo) para cuando desenchufe de la corriente la radio (cambiarla de sitio y tal) siga guardando las emisoras. 

Mil gracias Dosmetros!!!

La radio es una super barata de amazon, la que tenia puesta en la versión 1.0 se rompió.


----------



## Scooter (May 12, 2018)

"interruptor" = fuente AT = desconexión total
"Pulsador" = fuente ATX = deja 5V activos


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 12, 2018)

Hubo unas pocas ATX que trajeron el interruptor detrás  además de encenderse por cable verde.

Está lindo el "catafalco" (ataud)  ; si tienes alguna batería de celular por ahí , podrías probar si solo sostiene , si lo hace después te dibujaría la reforma


----------



## Alain (May 12, 2018)

Gracias. No había pensado en usar una batería de móvil, si que tengo...


----------



## DJ T3 (May 13, 2018)

Recuerda que el "memory backup", es la almentacin general del estereo, osea que es el que alimenta el amplificador, mecanismos, etc.
Por eso esta constantemente conectado a la bateria, y es el que lleva el fusible general del mismo.
El otro es solo una señal de encendido.
Ten encenta eso al conectar todo.


----------



## Alfgu (Jun 7, 2018)

Buenas tardes y perdonad la tardanza en contestar, que he tenido unos meses algo liados y bastante ocupado en otros menesteres.
Tomaré en cuenta lo del Diodo con la bateria de 9V, aunque tardaré unos meses en hacer el "invento" por la falta de tiempo que tengo últimamente.
Os doi las gracias por la ayuda y la solución. Un Saludo.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 14, 2018)

Hola, necesito conectar un estéreo de auto a una fuente de alimentación para usarlo como receptor para repetir una fm.

El lugar de emplazamiento no es de muy fácil acceso y los cortes de energía son frecuentes, por lo que se busca una manera de mantener almacenada la memoria del estéreo, el último estado, y demás, aunque la emisora quede fuera del aire durante los cortes.

El interesado me dejó un estéreo marca Sony y una fuente de 12v, para ver que se puede hacer, y en efecto, tal cual se comentó en este tema, hay un cable que se encarga de mantener la memoria (del que también depende el encendido). Probé alimentar con la fuente el cable rojo, y con una batería el amarillo. El cable amarillo es el que cumple esta función.

Ahora queda ver como mantener cargando la batería, debido a que los cortes duran entre tres y custro horas. No medí el consumo estando apagado (lo que circularía por el cable amarillo), pero asumo que una batería de 12v, 4ah, tiene que ser suficiente.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 14, 2018)

En los autos cuando se los hacia extribles se ponía una batería de9V, por lo que una pila recargablde de 12V y 400mA debería mantener la memoria mucho tiempo, el consumo de la memoria es insignificante, también puede ser las NI-MH


----------



## Mmessina (Oct 18, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Poné un díodo Schottky del morado de la fuente al amarillo (memory backup)
> 
> Y otro de amarillo 12 V  a amarillo  (memory backup)



Me podrían decir o hacer un esquema de co.o debería conectar los diodos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 18, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Poné un díodo Schottky del morado de la fuente al amarillo (memory backup)
> 
> Y otro de amarillo 12 V  a amarillo  (memory backup)



Díodos 1N4148 ambas rayas de marca de los díodos conectadas al cable amarillo


----------



## Mmessina (Oct 19, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Díodos 1N4148 ambas rayas de marca de los díodos conectadas al cable amarillo


Anterior mente leí 1n5819 le puse esos?


----------



## pandacba (Oct 19, 2018)

Y? que tiene que ver eso? hay miles de diodos que se pueden utilzar para hacer lo mismo....


----------



## josemaria.telefonos (Ene 14, 2019)

Hola genial la solución! Ahora en conclusión si queremos armarlo con una fuente ATX, pero con una batería recargable solo para que mantenga la memoria, tiene que ser de 12v o puede ser una de 3v? Y cómo sería el esquema final para que cumpla el cometido de mantener la memoria y recargar la batería a la vez? Perdón pero después de leer todo me Marie jajajaja... Estoy armando alho.para casa con un deh-p946... Pero estoy estancado con esto


----------



## Scooter (Ene 15, 2019)

Las fuentes ATX tienen una salida de 5V que se queda siempre activada, si con esa salida se mantiene la memoria conectala ahí. Si no, pon un pegueño step-up que la suba a 12V, hay módulos chinos por muy pocos $.
Lo mismo con la batería, ya que de vez en cuando cambiarás el circuito de sitio.
También venden unos modulitos gestores de batería por precios ridículos, para no sobrecargar o sobredescargar la celda.
La batería la puedes obtener de una de laptop reciclado, le sacas una celda y a correr.


----------



## josemaria.telefonos (Ene 16, 2019)

Listo! Ya comprado el step-up, acá no conseguía, así que lo compre por mercadolibre (llega en unos días).... Ahora vamos con otro problema que encuentro jajaja... el stereo la memoria va con el cable principal de 12v el amarillo (el que más consumo tiene...) O sea que con la salida de 5 V para la memoria va a andar joya... Pero para que funcione no (por qué tiene mucho consumó)... con un relay que conmute de los 5v a la salida potente de los 12v creo que andaría bien... La pregunta es... Que relay debería usar un inversor? Y cómo sería la conexión? Perdón tantas preguntas ￼... Es que se me hizo una ensalada... Estoy acostumbrado a trabajar en el auto o en las compus pero combinar las dos cosas me bloquea la cabeza...

O con un diodo en el de step-up y que queden los dos andando permanente capaz que andaría muchísimo mejor no?


----------



## gustavo2508 (Jun 23, 2020)

Para una persona como yo que conoce poco de electronica se podría publicar un diagrama que sea claro de entender  para mantener la memoria de un autoestereo con una pila de 9 volts  que se encuentra conectado a una fuente de 12 volts. Pregunto porque no me resulta entendible lo publicado. Muchas gracias.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 23, 2020)

Y lo que puso @Fogonazo en *éste* post no te sirve?


----------



## gustavo2508 (Jun 23, 2020)

se muy poco del tema  podes publicar un diagrama mas claro por favor, por lo que tengo entendido para usar una pila de 9 volts recrgable hay que usar una resistencia y un diodo pero no se como van conectados. Gracias


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 23, 2020)

Siempre estoy desde el celu, por lo que se me complica el realizar cosas. Por otro lado, mejor comenta la caracteristicas de tu bateria, como voltaje, amperaje y tipo de bateria (Ni Cad, Acido Plomo, etc)


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 24, 2020)

gustavo2508 dijo:


> se muy poco del tema  podes publicar un diagrama mas claro por favor, por lo que tengo entendido para usar una pila de 9 volts recrgable hay que usar una resistencia y un diodo pero no se como van conectados. Gracias


Yo creo que se ve bastante claro   
Ahí figuran 2 fuentes de 12V, una sería tu batería de *9V *y la otra la fuente que alimenta el autostéreo.
Este circuito *SOLO* debe alimentar la memoria.


----------



## gustavo2508 (Jun 25, 2020)

Por favor podría indicarme cuál es el cable amarillo de la memoria, el positivo de color rojo y el negro de negativo. Gracias
Y la bateria recargable de 9 volts sería la que está señalada como ve o v1. De nuevo gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 25, 2020)

gustavo2508 dijo:


> Por favor podría indicarme cuál es el cable amarillo de la memoria,



Tu auto-stereo *no *posee cables o tu *no *distingues los colores 



> Y la bateria recargable de 9 volts sería la que está señalada como ve o v1. De nuevo gracias


Es indistinto, ambas conexiones son iguales

Si quieres colocar una batería de 9V recargable entre positivo de batería y positivo de fuente intercalas una resistencia de *680Ω *para que se mantenga cargada


----------



## gustavo2508 (Jul 5, 2020)

por favor, podrias agregar la resistencia de 680 ohms al diagrama que figura mas arriba, muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 5, 2020)

gustavo2508 dijo:


> por favor, podrias agregar la resistencia de 680 ohms al diagrama que figura mas arriba, muchas gracias.



La resistencia une los 2 cátodos de los diodos


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 5, 2020)

@gustavo2508 sin animo de ofender, pero me parece que no estas interpretando las cosas, quizas por apuro o porque no estas concentrado en lo que se te dice.

Detente un poco, respira y trata de interpretar lo que lees, todo esta bastante claro, solo tienes que interpretarlo.

Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 6, 2020)

Hola a todos , mejor serias poner lo resistor de 680 Ohmios en paralelo con lo diodo "D1" 
Aclaro eso para que la bateria NO si descarque por la fuente de PC cuando lo equipo este desligado.
Lo diodo "D2" hace la función de "ayslamento" de la fuente de PC cuando desligada
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Mmessina (Ago 11, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Díodos 1N4148 ambas rayas de marca de los díodos conectadas al cable amarillo


Buenas. Les cuento que hace 2 años armé el equipo como me indicaron y funcionó lo más bien.al día de hoy cambie el b52 por un Sony xplod 400 bt y decidí ponerle 2 diodos nuevos. Al conectar todo la memoria no se guarda. Medi los diodos nuevos y me dan en continuidad entre 190 y 200 y la corriente fluye de una lado hacia el otro. Al ver que no guarda la memoria decidí dejar el diodo de 12 de fuente al memory y el morado directo al de memory y las guardo. Después probé con uno de los diodos viejo, medi continuidad y hace el pitido (mientras que los nuevo no) conecte el viejo del morado al de memory y guarda la memoria, pero al encender la fuente al de 5 v stand by le llega los 12 a través del diodo.ya probe todo y de todas formas y la verdad que no se que hacer


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 12, 2020)

Podrias diagramar como tienes conectado todo y qué diodos usaste? Y la razon de cambiarlos...?


----------



## Mmessina (Ago 12, 2020)

De lo 12v de la fuente el diodo con la línea gris hacia al memory del estereo y del morado de 5v el diodo con la línea gris hacia el cable de memoria.lo cambie porque uno no funcionaba y cambie el equipo y decidí ponerle 2 nuevos. 1n5819 use


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Ago 12, 2020)

Yo recomendaría algo más delicado... Buscar el micro y ponerle a la línea VCC una batería de Litio de esas de BIOS de PC, venden unas ya con su conector... Pues buscas esa línea de VCC y le pones esa batería... el GND a chassis


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 12, 2020)

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Yo recomendaría algo más delicado... Buscar el micro y ponerle a la línea VCC una batería de Litio de esas de BIOS de PC, venden unas ya con su conector... Pues buscas esa línea de VCC y le pones esa batería... el GND a chassis



Para hacer eso se tendria que buscar el pin exacto, o alguna pista "cortable" para aislar del resto del circuito, y agregar un diodo a la bateria/pila para evitar que los 5V la maten...

Preferiria renegar con los cables, es mas seguro.



Mmessina dijo:


> De lo 12v de la fuente el diodo con la línea gris hacia al memory del estereo y del morado de 5v el diodo con la línea gris hacia el cable de memoria.lo cambie porque uno no funcionaba y cambie el equipo y decidí ponerle 2 nuevos. 1n5819 use



No entiendo como tienes conectado, pero asumo que seria;
F12V (amarillo) => -Diodo|>- => cable "ignition" (12V de la llave)
F5V (rojo/morado) => -Diodo|>- => cable "memory" (12V continuos)

Mejor;
De los 12V conmutados (cuando enciende la fuente, cable amarillo) directo al "ignition"
De los 5V continuos (presentes siempre, 5Vstb) conectado con un diodo hacia el cable "memory", y otro diodo conectado a los 12V conmutados...


```
F12V => cable "ignition"
|________-Diodo|>-__
                    \
F5Vstb => -Diodo|>- cable "memory"
```

PD: Recuerda que el cable de mayor consumo es el de memory, ya que de ahi se alimenta todo el equipo.

PD2: "F" = Fuente


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Ago 13, 2020)

Amigo, las pilas son de 3 voltios de litio, no es necesario ni cortar ni poner diodos, ya que la corriente de esas baterías apenas y enciende un LED de 3.6 voltios...


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 13, 2020)

No es por la corriente que suministra, es por cuando enciende el estereo le va a llegar 5V a la pila, y si no se corta la pista de alimentacion, la pila alimentaria absolutamente todo el resto del equipo, llamese frente, mecanismo de cd, usb, bluettoth, etc...


----------



## Mmessina (Ago 13, 2020)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Para hacer eso se tendria que buscar el pin exacto, o alguna pista "cortable" para aislar del resto del circuito, y agregar un diodo a la bateria/pila para evitar que los 5V la maten...
> 
> Preferiria renegar con los cables, es mas seguro.
> 
> ...


Ya intenté todo y la única forma es sin diodos o poner unos de los buenos y el dañado que cuando se enciende la fuente le llega 12 v al de 5 y ahí la guarda


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 14, 2020)

Haz un diagrama de como tienes conectado o sube una foto, para ser mas claro en como está todo


----------



## Mmessina (Ago 14, 2020)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Haz un diagrama de como tienes conectado o sube una foto, para ser mas claro en como está todo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 14, 2020)

!Ahhhh , entiendi todo !
! Lo cocodrilo rojo si queda desconectado !Jajajajajajajajaja
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Mmessina (Ago 14, 2020)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Ahhhh , entiendi todo !
> ! Lo cocodrilo rojo si queda desconectado !Jajajajajajajajaja
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Es para que se sostenga para la foto lo enganche de todas formas y nada funciono


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 15, 2020)

Wow... Que hermoso desastre.
Eso esta mal conectado, ahi tienes conectado las 2 alimentaciones del estereo, y esa NO es la idea.
Vuelve a leer todo el hilo, y trata de conectar como se debe.


----------

